# Southern California RC



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Any info yet?


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Derby - 3 series completed - will run last series AM Sat.

113 in open - est. 40 dogs to run Sat morn - 

Am - 12 - 14 dogs left to run Sat. AM


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Am 41 callbacks to land blind: (Scratches 5 & 44)

2,3,4,6,7,8,10,12,13,16,18, 19, 20, 21, 22,26,28, 31, 32, 33, 34,36,37, 38, 40, 45, 46,55, 58, 59, 60, 61, 63,64, 66, 67, 69, 73, 75, 76, 77


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results (23 & 25 scratched)

1 Chatanika's High Water Haylee O-Thomas Wilkerson H-Atti Kiernan
2 Knollwood Sweet Lily O/H Nancy White
3 Star Spangled Girl II O/H Alice Woodyard
4 Lassen Buckaroo O/H Richard Ellis
RJ Buck N Quick Pick O-Mary & Gary Ahlgren H Gary Ahlgren
JAMS: 2,6,7,8,11,12,13,14,16,20


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Russ & Florence thanks so much for your updates. It is really appreciated. Marie


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going to Derek (Thomas) Wilkerson and Patty Kiernan for *Haylee's derby win!*

I don't think this puts her on the list yet but she should be getting close and it will only be a matter of time.

Good going to all the other finishers also.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Way to go Lily! Congratulations, Nancy


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Nancy and Lily!!!

What a run you two are having.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Russ, it was great to meet Florence. Sorry about Calvin. He took a more honest line than Dixie in the second, and that put him in a position to go back!! Dixie was less honest and the old fall didn't even come into play. Still feel a little guilty about that!!! Will I see you next weekend?

Had a lot of fun at this Derby, this was Dixie's second Derby and the first she finished. She didn't do anything great, just did the work in an OK manor. She didn't make any mistakes either. I am very happy to have came away with a JAM......along with a dozen other dogs. 

Both Haley and Lily ran a nice Derby, could have went either way IMO. Lily turned 2 today, so everyone sang her a Happy Birthday/Good bye song. LOL. Nancy told me she had 58pnts and was tied for second for High Point Dog.

The Open wasn't even fun to watch, I tried a few times. There were a ton of No Birds. I guess they started the morning off with something like 7 out of the first 10 dogs had a No Bird????

I can't figure out what caused a NB, because the dogs I saw run, the Flier was all over the place, ranging from a 60yrder to a 20yrder???


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Russ said:


> Derby Results (23 & 25 scratched)
> 
> 1 Chatanika's High Water Haylee O-Thomas Wilkerson H-Atti Kiernan
> 2 Knollwood Sweet Lily O/H Nancy White
> ...


UMMM did you do this on purpose????

#3 also Jammed I'll have you know!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, congratulations to Nancy and Lilly!

They are a great team!

Ted


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Josh Congratulations! I misread my handwriting. 2 did not JAM,3 did.

Russ


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

any open callbacks????


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

My connection was pretty spotty at times, but I believe the Open and Am have dogs to run in the morning. I was told there were 40 pick-ups in the 1st series of the Open and something like 30 no birds as well. hmmm 

Happy Birthday, Lily! What a super girl!
Suzanne B


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

finishing open 2nd or 3rd series in morning, correct ? are there any open callbacks from 1st series available ?


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

1st Series of the Open, Triple long right hand bird thrown r to l (retires) bird is thrown on top of a levy, there were 4 water re-entries on the way to the bird. Center pheasant flyer thrown l to r, semi-retired when guns sit down. Third bird is hip pocket into the flyer thrown l to r. Wind was blowing r to l in the am then l to r in the pm. Friday's weather was overcast with wind. Open ran 61 dogs on Firday. They had 50 dogs to run on Saturday. (Two scratches # 57 & 111). It rained a little bit overnight so the gound was wet on Saturday morning. Very cloudy, misty and foggy. Open finished the 1st series at 3:30 pm on Saturday. They had around 49 pick ups! Called back 43 to the land blind.

4,6,8,10,12,22,26,27,31,32,33,34,36,40,41,43,46,48,49,53,54,55,56,61,64,65,
68,73,75,76,78,81,85,90,91,93,94,98,99,101,107,109,112

Started land blind and ran until dark. They have 8 dogs to run in the morning. (Sunday)

Amatuer 1st series was an indented triple, long right hand bird thrown r to l (not retired) center bird thrown l to r (retires) left hand bird, long pheasant flyer. They had 12 dogs left to run to finish the 1st on Saturday morning. Weather conditions made it diffictult as only 2 of the 12 dogs did the test. Call back from the land blind 2,8,12,13,16,21,26,28,31,32,36,38,45,55,58,60,61,63,67,69,75,76,77. The water blind is finished but the call backs were to be announced in the camp grounds instead of the trial grounds. Sooo I don't have them.

Qualifying - sorry - No information


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

thank you tammy!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Kim-

Sorry to keep you up so late!!!  

*CONGRATULATIONS NANCY & LILY*! If I can add, I believe that makes her Derby total points at 58!!!!!

Tammy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks for all the info Tammy. As usual you are doing a great job of getting the info out.

Also congratulations to Lily and Nancy. Quite a derby career!!!!!!

Janet


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results

1 FC AFC Volwood's Angel Jack Vollstedt
2 FC AFC Volwood's Peaches and Cream Jack Vollstedt
3 FC/AFC World Famous Tellipath Mary Ahlgren
4 FC/AFC Midknight Shot in the Dark, CD, MH Diane Green
RJ OC Repete Judy Pond

JAMS: 8, 31, 61


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats to all
way to go Ruth and Morgan (#31) for your AM JAM


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Amen to that,

Way to Go Ruth!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Ruth and Morgan on your Jam. Also congrats to all who placed.
Happy Birthday Lilly you sure left your mark! Here's to a great future. Nancy you sure had a ride! Marie


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results:

1 Hardscrabble's Mojo H-Mark Madore O-Freeman Boyett
Mojo earns FC and qualifies for National

2 Nebo's Gem Robber H-Patti Kiernan O-Geoffrey Bewley 
3 Waterbourne' Wild Gun O/H-Mervyn Jacobson
4 Adams Acres Water Lily H-Bill Sargenti O-Marion Boulton Stroud
RJ FC AFC Volwood's Peaches and Cream O/H Jack Vollstedt

JAMS: 8,22,26,31,32,81,94,98


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats to Mervyn!! Not bad for a 10yr old pup. 

Congrats to everyone else who survived the Open.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying Results:

1 Otters Leave it to Beaver H-Luann Pleasant O-Carl Cook
2 Five Star General MacArthur H-Luann Pleasant O-Dave Morton
3 You Go Girl O/H Diane Green
4 Stillwater's Sam I Am H-Mike Bassett O-Ken Dorr
RJ Trapper's Double Trouble H-Luann Pleasant O-Trapper Barnes
JAMS: 3,8,10,14,16,19,22,27,32,34,35,38


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Freeman ansd Mark on Mojo's first and qualifying for the National and his FC.
Congratulations to all the finishers.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!! *

*Thanks to Russ and Florence for all the information. I guess we'll see you next week too!!!*


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the very kind words. It has been a wonderful year, we have had so much fun and been so very lucky. A huge thanks to High Spirit Retrievers, Karl Gunzer and Rob Earhardt for everything they have done for us this past year, I would still be saying, heel, heel, HEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! without all their knowledge, assitance and patience.

Thanks again,

Nancy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Nancy, 

I remember your first NAHRA started with Halsey so many years ago. You did so well with him all the way through his MH. I am not surprised with your success with Lily. It is well deserved due to hard work and ability.

Russ


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Russ.

Thanks. I still remember that test. Three birds on land and then two in the water. I was so nervous. I still remember the dinner that night when people were stomping and cheering "Tollers Rule" and I thought, WOW. what a nice bunch of people and they don't even have the same kind of dog that I have!!!!! Little did I know.

Jonathan suggested we stay for Sunday, because the barbequed chicken lunch was awesome. It all began with one tiny (32 pound little red dog). I still miss him every single day. What a journey that was.

Yep, it's hard work and sometimes your heart is broken. I just simply can't imagine a life without these wonderful animals. There have been so many times this past year that I look down and I am in awe of what these dogs can do, their courage, their sweet nature, their trust. It has brought tears to my eyes on more than one occaision.

I have met so many wonderful people, traveled to places I never knew existed, what a beautiful country this is. 

Thanks again for the kind words. It sure has been fun.

Nancy


----------

